

Apple releases Web-based RSS reader prior to Google Reader shutdown - fountainla
http://irss7.com

======
rb2e
If this is an apple product, why is it built by web design firm called
fountain? And why is there nothing on it that says Apple etc though the OP
says apple has released it?

